# Does aspirin in high doses works like dnp. Choosing between the two.



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Does aspirin in high doses works like dnp for eg take 6000 mg or 4000 mg per day . In which mechanism it works like dnp . Does 6000 mg of aspirin will have same effect on metabolism as 300 mg of dnp and would have the same uncoupling effect on oxidative phosphorylation and can 6000 mg of dnp raises metabolism 30 per or more an burn fat like dnp.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

never heard of it being used in this way , however its a sure way to get an ulcer /bleeding in the stomach at this high a dose.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Best said:


> Does aspirin in high doses works like dnp


yes it does, in high doses both will kill you


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> yes it does, in high doses both will kill you


In higher doses such as 6000 or 4000 mg can it give the same fat loss in 3 weeks as dnp does and how much 6000 mg of asprin is compared to how many mg of dnp.


----------



## bigjohnc (Apr 10, 2014)

No but I hear sipping a bottle of bleach throughout the day until you consume a full liter helps.


----------



## bigjohnc (Apr 10, 2014)

No seriously bro don't do it!


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Seriously, wen did everyone go full retard?


----------



## jackdaw (Jun 18, 2014)

Aren't you the one graduating in medicine? That much aspirin is VERY dangerous, don't do it.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Bruce Lee would be turning in his grave right now!

it will **** your stomach and you wont be able to eat, so yes it will make you lose weight


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

More than 500Mg/Kg is fatal.

I simply cannot believe you have any medical knowledge, when a quick search would show you this.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Don't all u think dnp is more dangerous than aspirin, and I'm not talking about taking very hight doses but is there any safe dose of aspirin which would have effect of about 300 mg dnp.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

More than 500Mg/Kg is fatal.

I simply cannot believe you have any medical knowledge, when a quick search would show you this.

http://europepmc.org/abstract/MED/8384187


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

latblaster said:


> More than 500Mg/Kg is fatal.
> 
> I simply cannot believe you have any medical knowledge, when a quick search would show you this.


If a person weights 100 kg thats 500 multiply by 100 equal 50000 mg is fatal so 6000 mg or 4000 mg per day does not seems a problem to me what u guys think.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Best said:


> Don't all u think dnp is more dangerous than aspirin, and I'm not talking about taking very hight doses but is there any safe dose of aspirin which would have effect of about 300 mg dnp.


nothing will have the effect of 300mg of dnp, that's about a 30-40% metabolic increase. the entire reason ppl put up with the sides of dnp is because there is no equivalent that is "safe"

inb4 all the diet and cardio lot get here


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Best said:


> If a person weights 100 kg thats 500 multiply by 100 equal 50000 mg is fatal so 6000 mg or 4000 mg per day does not seems a problem to me what u guys think.


Are you just wanting someone to agree with you and tell you it'll be fine? Cause everyone's said no and you're not paying attention.

But here's my take. Do it mate. Fantastic weight loss results. You'll be all bones when you're laying in your grave.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

Best said:


> Does aspirin in high doses works like dnp for eg take 6000 mg or 4000 mg per day . In which mechanism it works like dnp . Does 6000 mg of aspirin will have same effect on metabolism as 300 mg of dnp and would have the same uncoupling effect on oxidative phosphorylation and can 6000 mg of dnp raises metabolism 30 per or more an burn fat like dnp.


outcome:

1.Peptic ulcer --> perforated --> internal bleeding --> die

2.Platelet dysfunction --> bleeding non-stop --> low blood pressure --> die

3.Salicylate acid poisoning --> kidney failure --> unable to excrete potassium --> rising potassium stops the heart --> die

4.Adipose tissue --> no change


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

im interested in seeing the evidence that has made the op think this will work.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Yes.

You lose a lot of fat and muscle tissue when you are dead.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Boshlop said:


> nothing will have the effect of 300mg of dnp, that's about a 30-40% metabolic increase. the entire reason ppl put up with the sides of dnp is because there is no equivalent that is "safe"
> 
> inb4 all the diet and cardio lot get here


Ok u all believe aspirin is more dangerous and also does not work like dnp, can a 1000 mg of usinc acid equivalent to 300 mg of dnp.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Best said:


> Does aspirin in high doses works like dnp for eg take 6000 mg or 4000 mg per day . In which mechanism it works like dnp . Does 6000 mg of aspirin will have same effect on metabolism as 300 mg of dnp and would have the same uncoupling effect on oxidative phosphorylation and can 6000 mg of dnp raises metabolism 30 per or more an burn fat like dnp.


You again!? What is it with the stupid sh1te you keep spouting? You can get 50 clued up people tell you that something is bad and you'll ignore them and cling on for dear life to anybody that will tell you it's going to shred you up.

If you put half as much effort into your diet and exercise as you do into looking into stupid a55 things like this, you'd be a lot closer to your goals. But this isn't what you want to hear, so you'll carry on regardless.

If you're going to carry on searching for quick ways out of the hard work, then ask yourself this; Have you ever seen a fat smackhead?? I'm not suggesting anything, just throwing ideas out there... :whistling:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Which university are you studying at?


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Yes.
> 
> You lose a lot of fat and muscle tissue when you are dead.


needs maggots to do that... :rolleye:


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Best said:


> Ok u all believe aspirin is more dangerous and also does not work like dnp, can a 1000 mg of usinc acid equivalent to 300 mg of dnp.


 :confused1:

...........asprin is acetylsalicylic acid

*put your crack pipe down and come back in 12 hrs


----------



## johnzx6 (Jun 29, 2014)

I only take 75mg a day for medical reasons

and if I cut myself it takes ages to stop bleeding,

Can't have a tattoo, if a go to the dentist I have

to give him warning in advance.

don't do it!


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

richardrahl said:


> You again!? What is it with the stupid sh1te you keep spouting? You can get 50 clued up people tell you that something is bad and you'll ignore them and cling on for dear life to anybody that will tell you it's going to shred you up.
> 
> If you put half as much effort into your diet and exercise as you do into looking into stupid a55 things like this, you'd be a lot closer to your goals. But this isn't what you want to hear, so you'll carry on regardless.
> 
> If you're going to carry on searching for quick ways out of the hard work, then ask yourself this; Have you ever seen a fat smackhead?? I'm not suggesting anything, just throwing ideas out there... :whistling:


I have heard about fat smack heads but I have also heard about smack head bastards who all their life have used illegal steroids with out any real effort , I f I wish I would naked u kick u in the ass in front of ur home town and drag u on the street , that u deserve for using language like this.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Best said:


> I have heard about fat smack heads but I have also heard about smack head bastards who all their life have used illegal steroids with out any real effort , I f I wish I would naked u kick u in the ass in front of ur home town and drag u on the street , that u deserve for using language like this.


Haha. I'll pm you my address fella (if I can control my fears enough to type). Let me know when you're coming.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

richardrahl said:


> Haha. I'll pm you my address fella (if I can control my fears enough to type). Let me know when you're coming.


Be ready I know where u live , I will send a special car for u for ur convenience. A gift from me.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Best said:


> Be ready I know where u live , I will send a special car for u for ur convenience. A gift from me.


Ahahahaha


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Best said:


> Be ready I know where u live , I will send a special car for u for ur convenience. A gift from me.


Nice one, chubby. Make sure it's German, as that's all I'll drive.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Ok I'm sorry for my bad language but Richard started it first.please continue the conversation is 1000 mg of usinc acid equal to 300 mg of dnp.richard buddy I'm not seeing a quick fix but I need something on my journey which will motivate me and accelerate my fat loss with diet and cardio on the way. I'm demotivated because I was onnce 4 years back 10 per body fat and now I'm 25 to 30 just like echo. I'm asking a q from u said dnp and aspirin is bad and not good for u, are there any alternatives like Clen and t3 stack and usinc acid and cycle it for 2 weeks on 2 weeks off until I reach my goal.and by doing one hour weight training and one hour cardio or 30 min and also a 1500 to 1800 calorie diet ,and if not may I use dnp by following the mentioned diet and cardio program to help me in my journey or these other drugs which I mentioned I concentrate on


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Just do whatever you want. No one cares anymore.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)




----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Nothing, and I mean nothing will be the equivalent to any dosage of DNP.


----------



## Fuark (Jun 27, 2014)

Drink bleach, much more effective.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Benchbum said:


> Just do whatever you want. No one cares anymore.


Said the entire forum.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

No really I felt sorry ,I'm saying it from my heart. As some one calling me fat smack head , my body fat is are very sensitive topics for me so I burst out please read my history in my first forum and brook877 don't put fuel to the fire.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Well then do something about don't cry you big fat fairy


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Benchbum said:


> Well then do something about don't cry you big fat fairy


I'm doing something about it that's why I'm asking from u guys.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

But your not. Your trying to find a cheat, a quick fix, when your lifestyle and mindset is the problem.

But we have all told you that repeatedly but you don't want to know. Hence your continual reversion to asking about drugs


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Best said:


> I'm doing something about it that's why I'm asking from u guys.


What makes you think that Asprin can produce the same mechanism of action as DNP?


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Echo said:


> What makes you think that Asprin can produce the same mechanism of action as DNP?


Echo pal it contains salicylic acid which in studies shows it is a un coupler like dnp is it true . May be I'm wrong. Echo how much body fat have u lost from dnp cycles as we both started from same body fat per. Another q 300 mg dnp is better with a cycle of 1) 1 week on 1 week off 2) 2 weeks on 1 week off 3) 3 weeks on 1 week off or 4) 4 weeks on 1 week off which one u think is better cycle out of these four. Until I reach my goal.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Echo said:


> What makes you think that Asprin can produce the same mechanism of action as DNP?


i tried this one earlier and got no reply, good luck


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Best said:


> Echo pal it contains salicylic acid which in studies shows it is a un coupler like dnp is it true . May be I'm wrong. Echo how much body fat have u lost from dnp cycles as we both started from same body fat per. Another q 300 mg dnp is better with a cycle of 1) 1 week on 1 week off 2) 2 weeks on 1 week off 3) 3 weeks on 1 week off or 4) 4 weeks on 1 week off which one u think is better cycle out of these four. Until I reach my goal.


please post the study(s) - full not abstract , im interested in reading them as well.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

aqualung said:


> please post the study(s) - full not abstract , im interested in reading them as well.


Google type aspirin and salicylic acid uncouplers like dnp.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Best said:


> Does aspirin in high doses works like dnp for eg take 6000 mg or 4000 mg per day . In which mechanism it works like dnp . Does 6000 mg of aspirin will have same effect on metabolism as 300 mg of dnp and would have the same uncoupling effect on oxidative phosphorylation and can 6000 mg of dnp raises metabolism 30 per or more an burn fat like dnp.


in the 5 days or so you have wasted arguing about dnp and aspirin, you could have done 5 gym and cardio sessions, 5 days of clean eating, and almost 2lbs of fat less, closer to your goal.

Go to the gym, eat less, move more, stop looking for fuking shortcuts. just do something, people have told you everything you need to know


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I just Googled this......hmm can't see any recent studies.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

KRSOne said:


> in the 5 days or so you have wasted arguing about dnp and aspirin, you could have done 5 gym and cardio sessions, 5 days of clean eating, and almost 2lbs of fat less, closer to your goal.
> 
> Go to the gym, eat less, move more, stop looking for fuking shortcuts. just do something, people have told you everything you need to know


Agreed!!

It's amazing how many people look and find such dangerous short cuts for something like fat loss.

There is no substitution for correct diet and proper exercise.

Stop taking the lazy way out or you'll end up dead lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Just get on the bloody treadmill


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I'll ask you again Best.

If as you say you're training to be a Physician, & a patient who is overweight like you, said he was going to take DNP & not correct his diet....

What would you say to him?


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

richardrahl said:


> Haha. I'll pm you my address fella (if I can control my fears enough to type). Let me know when you're coming.


don't bro. he will naked you


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

KRSOne said:


> don't bro. he will naked you


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Tassotti said:


> Just get on the bloody treadmill


I'm on the treadmill don't worry, I have heard u have done 6 month of dnp , how much fat u have lost , with how much break between these 6 month cycle and I've heard u got cataracts , how much dose were u using.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Just take it all and die already. Natural selection at its best. Looking weight and not being fat is simply the easiest thing to do. Just fcking eat less.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

@latblaster @aqualung @Best

Hmm, I think Best may be on to something...



> However, other effects of aspirin, such as uncoupling oxidative phosphorylation in mitochondria


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mechanism_of_action_of_aspirin



> The effect of salicylic acid (SA) on respiration and mitochondrial function was examined in tobacco (Nicotiana tabacum) suspension cell cultures in the range of 0.01 to 5 mm. Cells rapidly accumulated SA up to 10-fold of the externally applied concentrations. At the lower concentrations, SA accumulation was transitory. When applied at 0.1 mm or less, SA stimulated respiration of whole cells and isolated mitochondria in the absence of added ADP, indicating uncoupling of respiration. However, at higher concentrations, respiration was severely inhibited. Measurements of ubiquinone redox poise in isolated mitochondria suggested that SA blocked electron flow from the substrate dehydrogenases to the ubiquinone pool. This inhibition could be at least partially reversed by re-isolating the mitochondria. Two active analogs of SA, benzoic acid and acetyl-SA, had the same effect as SA on isolated tobacco mitochondria, whereas the inactive p-hydroxybenzoic acid was without effect at the same concentration. SA induced an increase in Aox protein levels in cell suspensions, and this was correlated with an increase in Aox1 transcript abundance. However, when applied at 0.1 mm, this induction was transient and disappeared as SA levels in the cells declined. SA at 0.1 mm also increased the expression of other SA-responsive genes, and this induction was dependent on active mitochondria. The results indicate that SA is both an uncoupler and an inhibitor of mitochondrial electron transport and suggest that this underlies the induction of some genes by SA. The possible implications of this for the interpretation of SA action in plants are discussed.


http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC316328/


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Best said:


> I'm on the treadmill don't worry, I have heard u have done 6 month of dnp , how much fat u have lost , with how much break between these 6 month cycle and I've heard u got cataracts , how much dose were u using.


I think I remember him saying in your other thread, that he used doses between 250mg-500mg for six months



> Echo how much body fat have u lost from dnp cycles as we both started from same body fat per. Another q 300 mg dnp is better with a cycle of 1) 1 week on 1 week off 2) 2 weeks on 1 week off 3) 3 weeks on 1 week off or 4) 4 weeks on 1 week off which one u think is better cycle out of these four. Until I reach my goal.


I updated my log yesterday with my progress so far: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/271980-echos-six-week-ultimate-cutting-log-dnp-clen-t3-sibutramine-7.html

Either one of 'Three Weeks Off / One Off' or 'Four Weeks On / One Off' is fine


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Your an idiot and theres no way you study medicine. You cant even string a sentence together.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

troponin said:


> Your an idiot and theres no way you study medicine. You cant even string a sentence together.


You can string a sentence so that will mean u study medicine,.im a medical student not a English language subject expert.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Best said:


> Google type aspirin and salicylic acid uncouplers like dnp.


it doesnt work like that , if you want to prove something you post the studys to prove it if you are making the claims, i dont go wading through **** trying to prove it for you.

@Echo , i stopped reading that about 2 lines in - its a study on plants ffs , tho if you want ot compare yourself to a plant it also says >



> However, at higher concentrations, respiration was severely inhibited.


thats on plants, so how are we going to judge it on humans? , asprin will **** your stomach up in large doses >wiki that

*talk about clutching at straws , go on a diet and get on a ****ing treadmill if you are a fat ****.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Best said:


> I'm on the treadmill don't worry, I have heard u have done 6 month of dnp , how much fat u have lost , with how much break between these 6 month cycle and I've heard u got cataracts , how much dose were u using.


For the record, I took 250mg mainly for about 2 weeks on, then 2 weeks off, over a rough period of six months. I occasionally took 500mg but was a hideous mess. Middle of winter, sweating my bits off, struggling to breathe.

Couldn't get off the couch. I enjoy training and couldn't whilst on that sh1te.

The weight loss slowed down dramatically after a few weeks. Some people say you cannot build up a tolerance to poison, but I believe you can.

I wouldn't EVER touch it again.

I now eat better and do cardio. It's the ONLY long-term way.

Just get yourself in the gym 3 times per week

Do

Squats

Deadlifts

Bench Press

OHP

Rows

On non-workout days, do some form of cardio. Make it something you enjoy, such as a sport.

FORGET all the drugs.

Train heavy and hard !


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Best said:


> You can string a sentence so that will mean u study medicine,.im a medical student not a English language subject expert.


What university?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

You've had the opinion & the experiences of some very knowledgable members.

We have given you our thoughts on your using DNP.

Are you still going to be stupid, yes stupid & take this industrial poison?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

aqualung said:


> @Echo , i stopped reading that about 2 lines in - its a study on plants ffs , tho if you want ot compare yourself to a plant it also says >
> 
> thats on plants, so how are we going to judge it on humans? , asprin will **** your stomach up in large doses >wiki that


I know, I realized that after it started reading it properly after I posted the abstract :lol:

I assumed that when I posted it, it would have been on rats


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

yes of course aspirin has the same effect as dnp at a high dose that`s why pharma companies made it into a fat burner ..... oh wait they didnt make an otc drug into fat burner because if it worked it would be .


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

op yes aspirin does cause fat loss so just hurry up and take a huge hit of some pls


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Tassotti said:


> For the record, I took 250mg mainly for about 2 weeks on, then 2 weeks off, over a rough period of six months. I occasionally took 500mg but was a hideous mess. Middle of winter, sweating my bits off, struggling to breathe.
> 
> Couldn't get off the couch. I enjoy training and couldn't whilst on that sh1te.
> 
> ...


I will be doing cardio and diet with either of these options, please can u tell me how much fat have u lost in the 6 months period.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Best said:


> I will be doing cardio and diet with either of these options, please can u tell me how much fat have u lost in the 6 months period.


My only hope is you take so many and die that we all end up on the news saying you deserved to die because of your stupidity.

Please dont add drugs into the mix, just work hard.


----------



## gareth d (May 19, 2013)

I had a really nice sweet potato and tuna salad for my tea tonight..... was going to add on some mayo into the mix but think I will keep the cheat meal for tomorrow nights dinner


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Best said:


> I will be doing cardio and diet with either of these options, please can u tell me how much fat have u lost in the 6 months period.


You're like a dog with a bone, the entire forum is giving you pretty much the same solid, proven advice and you're still not listening to a single word.

If you where this determined with your diet and training you would be posting before and after pictures by now..

There is no magic pill and no safe way to cheat cheat your way into losing weight.

Going by your posts I think you have two options;

Man the fcuk up and do it the hard way.

Lypo.

With your "medical knowledge" you'll most likely to be able to do the second option this afternoon your self,

Stanly knife, Henry the Hover, plaster. Job done.


----------

